# PE - No Degree - Job Requirements



## abell8418 (Jan 3, 2018)

I apologize as this is likely in another forum somewhere.

I recently passed all tests in California and received my PE (civil).   However, I did this based on work experience (going on 12 years now) and not having a 4 year degree.  I have a 2 year degree in Architecture.

Many jobs list a 4 year degree as a requirement.  In your experience, especially with hiring, is this a 'boilerplate' requirement? Would it be disingenuous to even apply for such a job without the degree and give them the option to not follow up?  My rational is that after many years working, we all forget the finer points of our education, and need a refresher if we don't use it day to day.  So what is the difference with a degree vs no degree if the license and experience show competency.


----------



## Supe (Jan 3, 2018)

Some companies may require it procedurally, for others its boilerplate.  If people didn't apply to jobs unless they met all the requirements on the job posting, there'd be a lot more unemployed people in this world.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Jan 3, 2018)

Do the jobs require a PE License? If not the 4 years may just be standard in anticipation of the candidate being able to obtain a PE License down the road. 

My suggestion would be to create a good resume and work history and let your experience and knowledge shine. You may lose out on some jobs with strict requirements (i.e. government jobs) or some dealing with head hunter recruiters. But most hiring managers will be reasonable and focus more on experience.


----------



## abell8418 (Jan 3, 2018)

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> Do the jobs require a PE License? If not the 4 years may just be standard in anticipation of the candidate being able to obtain a PE License down the road.
> 
> My suggestion would be to create a good resume and work history and let your experience and knowledge shine. You may lose out on some jobs with strict requirements (i.e. government jobs) or some dealing with head hunter recruiters. But most hiring managers will be reasonable and focus more on experience.


Thanks

Yeah the ones i see require a license, which I have.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 4, 2018)

I think you'd even meet the "engineer" job requirements for the feds. Here's an excerpt from a recent EPA engineer job advertisement. The position requires an engineering degree OR:



> *OR-* B. Combination of education AND experience--college-level education, training, and/or technical experience that furnished: 1) a thorough knowledge of physical and mathematical sciences underlying professional engineering, and (2) a good understanding, both theoretical and practical, of engineering sciences and techniques and their applications to one of the branches of engineering. The adequacy of such background must be demonstrated by one of the following: 1) Professional registration; 2) Written test--Evidence of having successfully passed the Engineer in Training exam or the written test required for professional registration; 3) Specified academic courses--Successful completion of at least 60 semester hours in the physical, mathematical, and engineering sciences and in engineering that included the courses specified in the basic requirements. The courses must be fully acceptable toward meeting the requirements of a professional engineering curriculum as described in paragraph A; or 4) Related curriculum--Successful completion of a curriculum leading to a bachelor's degree in engineering technology or appropriate professional field provided applicant has 1 year professional engineering experience acquired under professional engineering supervision and guidance.


----------



## John QPE (Jan 4, 2018)

I love non-degreed PEs .... we're a special breed.


----------

